# Biggest guppy this year.....



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Whats the biggest guppy yall have caught this year.......mine was a 5.5 lemon i caught fishing for rays. somebody else caught a 6ft spinner on my rod when i took a stroll to the pier house. hopin for a nicun to burn the 9/0 up this fall. Yall done any better


----------



## pondfisherman (Oct 27, 2012)

I saw some guy reel in a 6ft shark at holden


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

5- 5.5 ish hammerhead on ramp 38 during memorial day


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

caught a couple of 8+ sand tigers and a 8ish sand bar early in the year, I will try to get pictures when I get home. I also had a fish spool my upgraded 900h and when I thumbed the spool to try to turn it when I was down to the spool it snapped a 50-100 class penn power stick. The fish pulled 30 plus pounds of drag for 800 yards and didn't pretend to slow down. Biggest fish I have ever hooked, this was on onlsow beach.

Ok I posted the pictures in my album. Sorry for the quality, I do a lot of my fishing on my own and it s hard to do it all by myself and get good pictures to. I threw the black tip on there because of its tail. Check it out. The fish had about 150 yards of yellow hivis 20 pound test line trailing it and all wraped up around the tail. It was so weak that it was not able to pull my anchor out of the bottom when it took the bait. I just kept seeing the rod tip bouncing. I quickly cut the line of, had a passer by snap a picture and let her go. She swam off and hopefully lived.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

5'6"+ ray, kicked my donkey hard walkin him from the end of avon pier to the beach.
js


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Both my rays last trip kicked my butt seriously. The other three I lost were even worse


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

I think I'm gonna start "ray" fishin! I can't seem to find a "big" shark this year. I actually had a big [HUGE] ray eat a tuna head two weeks ago! Maybe if I used "hostess cupcakes like Sprocket does it would help...


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

Lol, I haven't caught a big one since april which was when I caught the sand tigers and the big sand bar. The 3rd weekend in June is when I got spooled though. I don't think I could have stopped it with my 80w. Other than that the largest has been 80 pound black tips. Matt has caught a few big ones this year.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> I think I'm gonna start "ray" fishin! I can't seem to find a "big" shark this year. I actually had a big [HUGE] ray eat a tuna head two weeks ago! Maybe if I used "hostess cupcakes like Sprocket does it would help...


Get you a 4/0w and put it on a stiff stick, like a grouper rod. Spool it up with some 100lb braid or 40lb mono then a 100lb mono or 200+ braid topper for the pylons. There's some you won't even be able to stop on a 30w. Keep the reel in free spool with the drag locked down, then when it takes off toss your belt on, slow the spool with your palm, and pop em hard. Keep it to em the whole time and keep him off the pylons and stick with it till he comes up. When he rolls on his back, he's pretty much done


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

NC KingFisher said:


> Get you a 4/0w and put it on a stiff stick, like a grouper rod. Spool it up with some 100lb braid or 40lb mono then a 100lb mono or 200+ braid topper for the pylons. There's some you won't even be able to stop on a 30w. Keep the reel in free spool with the drag locked down, then when it takes off toss your belt on, slow the spool with your palm, and pop em hard. Keep it to em the whole time and keep him off the pylons and stick with it till he comes up. When he rolls on his back, he's pretty much done


 Is that how you do it? Thanks man!


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, one of the guys I fish with is the master, he taught me how to. He's landed them over 200lbs. I wish you good luck. For the leader I use 6-8ft of 400lb mono or .080 seedeater string and rig a 10-12/0 mustard o'shaugnsey j hook, then put a weight stopper about 2ft above the hook. then i snag a couple dead blues in the 2lb range from the king guys and toss em out. Whiting and ribbon fish are good baits to. Trout heads are like candy to em


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

WOW! 200 pounds off a pier! I don't think I want to "Tangle" with anything that big yet. Who is this guy? Is his name "spike" by any chance? I'm gonna get me some Trout heads and give it a try this weekend!
Wish me luck!


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

The "Master" ?

Secret as far as I remember was to lock down your drag on your 12/0 and when the target species slams you into the corner you hook your arms and legs on the railings so the target species is unable to pull you overboard

Then whilst being stuck in the corner pocket you wear down the target species with full on drag until either he gives up or one or two of your ribs are poking entirely through and you beg someone to cut the line.....cut the line..opcorn:


----------



## dchfm123 (Jun 11, 2011)

ahaha garbo I must have spoken to you before. That's exactly how I was taught to do it lol


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Garboman said:


> The "Master" ?
> 
> Secret as far as I remember was to lock down your drag on your 12/0 and when the target species slams you into the corner you hook your arms and legs on the railings so the target species is unable to pull you overboard
> 
> Then whilst being stuck in the corner pocket you wear down the target species with full on drag until either he gives up or one or two of your ribs are poking entirely through and you beg someone to cut the line.....cut the line..opcorn:


Kinda sounds like a "Seabear story" to me....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work guys.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> WOW! 200 pounds off a pier! I don't think I want to "Tangle" with anything that big yet. Who is this guy? Is his name "spike" by any chance? I'm gonna get me some Trout heads and give it a try this weekend!
> Wish me luck!


Nah, this is a southern nc fellow. And Garbo he actually uses an 30w instead off a 12/0. He stands right over his rod so whenever they pick it up he throws it in gear and triess to keep the monsters from playin pin ball on the pylons, he caught a big butterfly ray earlier this year. I think it was 6ft across


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.oceancrestpiernc.com/gallery/var/resizes/Large-and-Odd-Catches/200lb Ray.JPG?m=1368228663


----------



## Otomanir (Mar 8, 2021)

Guppies breed like crazy. I would say “like rabbits”, but they reproduce faster and more prolific than rabbits. I ordered these fish a month ago on Rare Guppies For Sale | Endlers Livebearers . Therefore, I advise you to get such a fish as it will please the eye.


----------



## Guppy_4_u (Jun 10, 2021)

Otomanir said:


> Guppies breed like crazy. I would say “like rabbits”, but they reproduce faster and more prolific than rabbits. I ordered these fish a month ago on Rare Guppies For Sale | Endlers Livebearers . Therefore, I advise you to get such a fish as it will please the eye.


wow those guppies are incredible


----------

